# Any builders/architects?



## Spinney (14 Oct 2022)

Trying to move house - looking for a new one. Some that are in a good place need renovating and/ or extending, but I have little idea of how much this costs.
So how much would it cost to add another decent sized bedroom to this, plus ensuite, and add a utility room (prob next to the kitchen)?
Order of magnitude costs are all I'm after (e.g. nearest £50k, as I have no idea!).


https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/127694450#/

Ditto for opening up the kitchen and dining room and refitting the kitchen (not mega top of range stuff, but not B&Qs cheapest, either).

Ta!


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Oct 2022)

Tough one to answer, say £1-1.5k/m2 all-in and approx 25m2 total = £25-37.5k ??


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Oct 2022)

* scrap that .... it will be more


----------



## Sharky (14 Oct 2022)

It will cost exactly 25% more than your budget.


----------



## CXRAndy (14 Oct 2022)

These days, builders are flat out and materials going up monthly. I would anticipate £50-75k. 

Best to check with local planning to see if in principle they're in agreement or whether permitted development rights allow without full planning permission. Factor in those costs too and building regulations fee either for building notice or off plans


----------



## Jameshow (14 Oct 2022)

70k I reckon with the building works etc. 

I can ask on a woodworker / builders forum?


----------



## bikingdad90 (14 Oct 2022)

It’ll be around £2k + VAT m2 but you’ll need to pay cash or get a bridging loan as mortgage will not cover it these days… lenders are very reluctant to release equity upfront on purchase for renovations, most likely revaluation post works to see if you can get the cost added on.

Also, you’ll be very lucky to get a builder who will fix the price, with the rate inflation is going the BCIS index is forecasting around 15% cost rise over the coming year.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Oct 2022)

You can always try that friendly guy with the lilting southern Irish accent and white van who will do for you at a fraction of the cost


----------



## CXRAndy (14 Oct 2022)

Cycleops said:


> You can always try that friendly guy with the lilting southern Irish accent and white van who will do for you at a fraction of the cost



Comes with fraction of the quality too.


----------



## Spinney (14 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> 70k I reckon with the building works etc.
> 
> I can ask on a woodworker / builders forum?



Thanks, but it's only for a rough idea so no need. Probably won't even be that house, but I thought it might be easier to ask with a specific example.


----------



## straas (7 Nov 2022)

We're in manchester - for a single story extension to the back (3m out x 6m wide) and an extension along the side for small utility and toilet;

We were quoted between £96k - £150k not including kitchen, flooring or decorating.

I was expecting more like £60k! 

Project currently on hold...


----------



## Spinney (12 Nov 2022)




----------

